# pulling a Christmas calf



## greybeard (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## Simpleterrier (Dec 2, 2018)

Thats good real good


----------



## greybeard (Dec 2, 2018)

It's a cinch it isn't mine...mine always lay down just about the time I get the chains on or the jack in place.


----------



## Simpleterrier (Dec 4, 2018)

I have spent to many hours of my life pulling calves. Yep dairy cows seem to have more trouble


----------

